# Programme "Bonjour" d'apple



## bart91390 (27 Août 2006)

Bonjour , j'envoie ce post pour avoir des renseignements concernant "Bonjour" le programme disponible sur le site internet de apple et qui vise à créer un réseau si j'ai bien compris. J'aimerais comprendre comment cela marche car je l'ai télécharger sur mon pc et je vais avoir un macbook. 
Puis-je créer un réseau pour le partage de fichiers et d'imprimantes entre mon PC et mon futur MAC grace à "Bonjour", ou bien est-ce possible sans ce logiciel ?


----------

